# My girls first day home! (Both liver/tan)



## mrizer7773 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love that first picture. What a couple of cutie's!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Adorable!

What are their names?


----------



## mrizer7773 (Nov 18, 2010)

Kandy and Apple....Kandy Apple...the kids helped with that! LOL! Both just hit 10 weeks.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

mrizer7773 said:


> Kandy and Apple....Kandy Apple...the kids helped with that! LOL! Both just hit 10 weeks.


That's too cute!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

they are both too cute and adorable!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable! :wub:


----------



## Seda (Dec 18, 2010)

Love them.soo cute


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Very cute puppies. How did you end up with two?


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful dog, I love livers.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

wow, liver and tan! what a rare sight! =-)


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

You are very brave to take on two puppies at the same time!! Congrats on them both they are so cute!! I love their coloring.


----------



## mrizer7773 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah...uhhhh...didn't do much research on the whole two at once thing!!! LOL! Not going to bad so far though. I think I'm in for a roller coaster ride!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

mrizer7773 said:


> Yeah...uhhhh...didn't do much research on the whole two at once thing!!! LOL!


Adorable babies!
You should start practicing separating them at this age  take them to the vet separately, separate car rides, walks, etc... If they never spend a minute without each other, they can have complete breakdowns if they have to be separated for anything later in life. Mine are separated for at least an hour every day.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Adorable babies!
> You should start practicing separating them at this age  take them to the vet separately, separate car rides, walks, etc... If they never spend a minute without each other, they can have complete breakdowns if they have to be separated for anything later in life. Mine are separated for at least an hour every day.


Yes, I agree with this. 

If you dont seperate them and train them individually, they will become bonded to each other and not pay you any attention.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

They are very cute puppies! I think you must be pretty brave to bring home two pups at once. Double the trouble and twice the fun I guess! Be sure to spend time with them separately. You will want thme to bond with you guys too. When pups from the same litter are together too much they will bond to each other more than to you.


----------



## mrizer7773 (Nov 18, 2010)

Starting to train them individually. I have two crates, but they are still currently together. At what age should I crate them seperately? Should I keep the crates next to each other?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

mrizer7773 said:


> Starting to train them individually. I have two crates, but they are still currently together. At what age should I crate them seperately? Should I keep the crates next to each other?


I would start crating them seperately now.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

*Dies* She's gorgeous. I love brown dogs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've seen other people on this board with two young pups, not necessarily from the same litter, feeling that giving them an hour of one-on-one was "seperating" them, but they were still having issues with the pup bonding to the other dog, and having difficulty with training because of it. 

I would suggest _allowing_ an hour of play together _once or twice_ a day only! The rest of the time completely separated. People bonding time only! 
Raising two littermates at the same time is an insane amount of work. Plus with two females, there is a greater chance that they will start to squabble and fight as they get older. You may be lucky and they may not, but still a risk to live with on a daily basis. 

I'm really surprised that the breeder you got them from allowed two pups to go to the same home. Most breeders feel that doing so is setting up the pups to fail. You can make it work though if you understand the pit falls and the extra effort and precautions it will take to raise them. Hope they give you years of joy and love!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I've seen other people on this board with two young pups, not necessarily from the same litter, feeling that giving them an hour of one-on-one was "seperating" them, but they were still having issues with the pup bonding to the other dog, and having difficulty with training because of it.
> 
> *I would suggest allowing an hour of play together once or twice a day only! The rest of the time completely separated. People bonding time only!*
> *Raising two littermates at the same time is an insane amount of work. Plus with two females, there is a greater chance that they will start to squabble and fight as they get older. You may be lucky and they may not, but still a risk to live with on a daily basis. *
> ...


:thumbup: I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> Yes, I agree with this.
> 
> If you dont seperate them and train them individually, they will become bonded to each other and not pay you any attention.


It really depends on the dogs themselves. I have left littermates together for six months without them bonding too much together and not paying attention to me. 

Training is done individually.
Socialization is done individually.
And eventually, crating/kenneling separately as well.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> *
> I would suggest allowing an hour of play together once or twice a day only! The rest of the time completely separated. People bonding time only!
> Raising two littermates at the same time is an insane amount of work.*


YES!!!! This is what we did. Only about an hour maximum together play time until Niko was about six months old. Also took them to class separately. Crated separately from the very beginning, not right next to each other, but across the room. After Niko was potty trained, we allowed them to eat in the same room, but always under supervision. My situation was way easier than yours is because my one dog is a couple months older than the younger one, but it was still very challenging.

Raising two puppies is much more than twice the work, especially if you are doing it right and keeping them apart. But I think it can be extremely rewarding if they are properly managed and do not develop behavioral issues. Best of luck, you will need it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good_Karma said:


> YES!!!! This is what we did. Only about an hour maximum together play time until Niko was about six months old. Also took them to class separately. Crated separately from the very beginning, not right next to each other, but across the room. After Niko was potty trained, we allowed them to eat in the same room, but always under supervision. My situation was way easier than yours is because my one dog is a couple months older than the younger one, but it was still very challenging.
> 
> Raising two puppies is much more than twice the work,* especially if you are doing it right and keeping them apart. * But I think it can be extremely rewarding if they are properly managed and do not develop behavioral issues. Best of luck, you will need it.


This is the popular current thought. However, I have done it *wrong *and got nice dogs, easily trained, easy to manage out of it. Whatever. I believe it depends on the dogs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

selzer said:


> This is the popular current thought. However, I have done it *wrong *and got nice dogs, easily trained, easy to manage out of it. Whatever. I believe it depends on the dogs.


Maybe your dogs are the exception.  

One problem I see is that if you have the type of dogs that will bond to each other more closely than to people, it is not something that can be easily fixed or undone. I think taking the first six months of your puppies' lives and doing everything one can to prevent issues later on is not unreasonable. 

It is like playing with laser pointers. Sure, some people have dogs that chase the laser daily and never develop OCD behaviours, great for them! But if you have a dog that will develop OCD light and shadow chasing from playing with a laser, it cannot be undone. And you don't know if your dog will or will not get OCD over it, so why even risk it?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Maybe your dogs are the exception.
> 
> One problem I see is that if you have the type of dogs that will bond to each other more closely than to people, it is not something that can be easily fixed or undone. I think taking the first six months of your puppies' lives and doing everything one can to prevent issues later on is not unreasonable.
> 
> It is like playing with laser pointers. Sure, some people have dogs that chase the laser daily and never develop OCD behaviours, great for them! But if you have a dog that will develop OCD light and shadow chasing from playing with a laser, it cannot be undone. And you don't know if your dog will or will not get OCD over it, *so why even risk it?*


:thumbup: Exactly


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Beansy is nine months old. Less than two months ago, Bear was her constant companion, day and night. Bear went to her new home, and initial reports have been very good. 

Beansy, took one CGC class (finished Bear's session), and flunked only one of the 10 tests the following week. And that was NOT supervised separation. She did better than four of the other dogs that had gone to all of the classes. 

She transitioned to having her own kennel with no trouble at all. There was no problem when the bitches were separated. 

But together, they played, lay and slept together, ate together, and enjoyed each other's company. 

I did this with Milla and Ninja. With Heidi and Whitney and Tori to an extent, and to Babs and Jenna. Joy was with her littermates until six months when Forest and Shadow went to their new homes. 

I have a hard time believe that all of these dogs are somehow the exception. In fact, Dolly, who came back to me after two months, when she was just under six months old, she is the one that pays the least attention to me and is MOST interested in the other dogs to the point of distraction. She has NOT been left together with her littermates beyond fifteen weeks.

So my entire experience has been the opposite of the current thought. 

Maybe if you have just two dogs and they spend their entire existence in the other's presence, their whole world falls apart if that changes. I guess I can see that happening.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

They're little beauties! You're in the right spot for plenty of advice. Make sure to keep the pictures coming!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I've seen other people on this board with two young pups, not necessarily from the same litter, feeling that giving them an hour of one-on-one was "seperating" them, but they were still having issues with the pup bonding to the other dog, and having difficulty with training because of it.
> 
> I would suggest _allowing_ an hour of play together _once or twice_ a day only! The rest of the time completely separated. People bonding time only!
> Raising two littermates at the same time is an insane amount of work. Plus with two females, there is a greater chance that they will start to squabble and fight as they get older. You may be lucky and they may not, but still a risk to live with on a daily basis.
> ...


 
couldnt agree with you more!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I would love to have a liver and tan GSD! i also like the blues too. They're a couple of cutie pups!


----------



## mrizer7773 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. Seperated them into two crates across the room from each other today. Have been taking them out seperately as well. Vet trip today went very easy. Both are in perfect shape!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

They're cute and you're brave!


----------



## mrizer7773 (Nov 18, 2010)

*New Pics!!!*

*New pics!!!* 15 weeks old tomorrow. I'm sorry the pics aren't better, but they will not stand still for more than half a second to take a good picture!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are getting so big!

Very pretty girls!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow - they've grown! How's it going? I love that first picture.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

They are adorable!! I love the names!


----------



## mrizer7773 (Nov 18, 2010)

Going pretty well. No big fights....yet! LOL Definately seperating them has helped with training. It is very interesting to watch their completely different personalities. Kandy is VERY energetic and loving. She isn't afraid of anything! Apple is about as stuborn as they come when she wants to be!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

They are so adorable! Gosh, they sure have gotten big. Pic. #1 is my favorite also.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear things are going well for you!


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow they've grown! I adopted two from the same litter two weeks ago (brother & sister) so you're not alone. I think there's one or two other people who are currently raising two pups from the same litter. It sure is fun but a lot of work! lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous pups! Nothing more fun than a yard full of puppies and snow. Sounds as though you're catching on to the challenges of raising two at once.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

So SWEET! I love female GSD puppies!


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Ohhhh my goodness she is PRECIOUS! I love that fluffy fur and those floppy ears!


----------

